# intrathecal catheter procedure



## sallymo (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a procedure I need help coding - patient has an intrathecal drug system and there was thought to be a problem with the integrity of the catheter - procedure done was - access of the intrathecal catheter with aspiration of drug and injection of radiocontrast under fluoroscopy. Any help would be appreciated.  Sally


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 22, 2011)

http://professional.medtronic.com/w...@neuro/documents/documents/idd-2011-codes.pdf

In the above link they mention codes which they have CPT Assistant reference

Question:What is the appropriate code to report for implanted pump catheter dye studies? The patient is not getting pain relief, and an intrathecal catheter is evaluated for dislodgement, discontinuity, or kinking. Contrast is injected through the catheter with fluoroscopic guidance to identify a potential problem.

Answer:It is appropriate to report code75809, Shuntogram for investigation of previously placed indwelling nonvascular shunt (eg, LeVeen shunt, ventriculoperitoneal shunt, indwelling infusion pump), radiological supervision and interpretation, for the radiologic supervision and interpretation (RSI) portion of such a procedure to evaluate for shunt catheter patency or leakage. This code can be used for evaluation of a variety of similar and related nonvascular shunt catheters and devices and requires the injection of contrast. Occasionally, evaluation for discontinuity is performed using plain radiography or CT imaging, without catheter contrast injection. In such cases, the service should be reported using appropriate radiography or CT codes describing which anatomical areas were imaged (eg, brain, neck, chest, and/or abdomen).

Implanted pump catheter dye studies typically require an injection component and an RSI component; therefore, it would also be appropriate for the physician performing the injection to report code61070, Puncture of shunt tubing or reservoir for aspiration or injection procedure, to describe the injection service itself.


----------

